# San Diego restaurants where Locals eat?



## DaveNV (May 6, 2008)

We're staying at the Coronado Beach Resort for a week starting June 1st.  During the week we'll be driving all over town, seeing the sites.  I lived in San Diego for about ten years, mainly in the areas around North Park, Mission Hills, and Ocean Beach.  There were a number of great local restaurants around the area where "just folks" would go, for authentic Mexican food, good Italian, basic diner fare, and such.  I'm talking about places like Rudfords, the Chicken Pie Shop, Torero's (on 30th north of University Ave.) and even a great no-frills burger available at one of the many Boll Weevil restaurants.

Any San Diegans here?  Does anyone know if those kind of places are still around?  Any new places that have great food at reasonable prices?  I have no doubt we'll be able to get some fantastic dinners in upscale places, but what about the down-to-earth places?  Any "don't miss this" kind of places?

Anyone have any advice to share?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## SDKath (May 6, 2008)

Wahoo Fish Taco in La Jolla.  It's the BEST grilled fish/chicken place I have ever eaten at.  Go to wahoos.com for addresses.  They have expanded quite a bit but their food is still fantastic and their prices are good.  The La Jolla one is the original location, right across the beach in a hut/shack!

Katherine


----------



## ginsun88 (May 6, 2008)

*restaurant picks*

Dave, our family loves:

1) crab sandwiches on sourdough at Point Loma Seafoods, http://www.pointlomaseafoods.com/menu.html

2) Phil's BBQ at Point Loma, http://www.philsbbq.net/

3) killer view and hula pie at Jake's Del Mar, http://www.jakesdelmar.com/

4) DD loves carne asada fries at Cotijas Mexican grill, http://www.judysbook.com/cities/sandiego-ca/Restaurants/26199735/p1/Cotijas_Mexican_Grill.htm

5) pad thai, satay chicken w/peanut sauce, and spring rolls at Thai House, http://www.yelp.com/biz/thai-house-cuisine-san-diego

Have a great time on Coronado...

Grace


----------



## tompalm (May 6, 2008)

1.  I can't remember the name, but there is a great Mexican restaurant inside the shops right across the street from the Coronado Hotel Del Coronado.  Next to that is the Brigantine (steaks and seafood)
2.  Go to Gas lamp and eat at Fred's Mexican and sit outside to people watch
3.  Go to Little Italy and eat at Filippi's
http://www.realcheesepizza.com/web/home/index.html
4. Anthony's Seafood looks like a tourist trap on the waterfront downtown, and it is, but it’s excellent and the locals eat there.  You can eat inside or get takeout from the window outside.  However, the food is better inside.
5. Check out Old Town, but Casa de Bandetes shut down and now it seems that nothing stands out.  However, I am sure someone from your hotel can recommend something.


----------



## Passepartout (May 6, 2008)

DW says Mona Lisa at 2061 India St. in Little Italy. She took 5 and the bill was like $40. with wine. The reviews are pretty consistent 5 out of 5 stars.

We will be there 5/24-27. Baseball and Anniversary. Stay tuned.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Fletcher921 (May 6, 2008)

Love Bino's for crepes across the street fom CBR.  Point Loma Seafood is great - really good smoked fish sandwiches.  Brigantine's grilled fish taco's at happy hour are fabulous.  King Crab legs bought at Alberstons and cooked in your room are great.

And - try an Acai bowl with honey at Rum Jungle in Mission/Pacific Beach.  You will not be disappointed!!!  I drive 30 minutes to get there when the craving hits.
Rum Jungle
(858) 273-2227
4150 Mission Blvd, #153, San Diego, CA 92109


----------



## Luanne (May 6, 2008)

tompalm said:


> 1.  I can't remember the name, but there is a great Mexican restaurant inside the shops right across the street from the Coronado Hotel Del Coronado.



That would be Miguel's.  We loved it when we were there a few years ago.  I'm looking forward to going when we're staying at the Coronado Beach Resort.


----------



## ricoba (May 6, 2008)

All of these suggestions make me want to take a little day trip down to San Diego.  

We had some very good Mexican food at one of the places in Old Town one time.  I just don't remember the name of the place.  But I do know that I was expecting a "touristy" type place since it's in a tourist location.  We were very pleasantly surprised by the quality and the freshness of the food.


----------



## regatta333 (May 6, 2008)

My husband and I will visiting for the first time on May 16.  We are staying for 4 nights at Wyndham Harbor Lights and 4 nights at Oceanside Pier Resort.


----------



## Luanne (May 6, 2008)

regatta333 said:


> My husband and I will visiting for the first time on May 16.  We are staying for 4 nights at Wyndham Harbor Lights and 4 nights at Oceanside Pier Resort.



Oceanside is a bit away from San Diego.  About 39 miles, 45 minutes with no traffic.  You might want to start a new thread.


----------



## DaveNV (May 6, 2008)

Thanks, everyone.  This is exactly what I was hoping to read about.  Anyone have other places I should know about?  Is the Pinnacle Peak steak place still around out in Mission Gorge?  (Something about cut-off neckties nailed to the ceiling makes me want to eat steak...)

I'd forgotten about Filippi's pizza.  That place was outstanding.  And the deli meats and cheeses they sold were excellent.  This is going to be a great trip!  

Dave, who is already loosening his belt...:hysterical:


----------



## Fisch (May 6, 2008)

By far the best fast Mexican Food in town:
Sombrero's.  It's all about the tortilla.
http://www.sombreromex.com/

Pinnacle Peak is still there:
http://www.pinnaclepeaksteakhouse.com/locations.asp

They opened a Tommy's Burger last year in Clairemont:  I grew up on these in the LA area.
http://www.originaltommys.com/

And Taco Tuesday's at The Local:
http://www.thelocalsandiego.com/

There's a few to get you going


----------



## Chula Slim (May 7, 2008)

Go to Balboa Park to the Plaza del Prado, and enjoy the Plaza del Prado resturant. Good food, excellent atmosphere!


----------



## DaveNV (May 7, 2008)

Chula Slim said:


> Go to Balboa Park to the Plaza del Prado, and enjoy the Plaza del Prado resturant. Good food, excellent atmosphere!




Isn't that the indoor/outdoor restaurant near the fountain on Laurel?  I'm remembering they had an excellent Sunday Brunch.  Glad to know they're still there!

This trip is gonna be SO fun - AND fattening...  LOL!

Dave


----------



## Bill4728 (May 8, 2008)

There is the TUP GUN cafe where Maverick and Goose hang out with Goose's wife. And also the last scene in the movie. Good BBQ and lots of stuff from the movie. It in the downtown area across the street from one of the big water front hotels. What is the name??


----------



## KevJan (May 8, 2008)

Does anyone have information about the Chicken Pie dinner?  What are their hours and where are they located?  If I remember, it seems like somewhere on El Cajon?


----------



## UWSurfer (May 8, 2008)

KevJan said:


> Does anyone have information about the Chicken Pie dinner?  What are their hours and where are they located?  If I remember, it seems like somewhere on El Cajon?



I've been to the one in the North Park area, a little east of Texas Ave.  Not the greatest food, but a heck of a value.  It's a favorite of some of my frugle friends there who introduced me to the place.


----------



## Fletcher921 (May 8, 2008)

Chicken Pie Shop
2633 El Cajon Blvd
San Diego, CA 92104
(619) 295-0156

Yum - you can buy their pies frozen and cook yourself as well.  Simple, plain, comfort food.


----------



## Fisch (May 9, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> There is the TUP GUN cafe where Maverick and Goose hang out with Goose's wife. And also the last scene in the movie. Good BBQ and lots of stuff from the movie. It in the downtown area across the street from one of the big water front hotels. What is the name??



That would be the Kansas City BBQ.

http://www.kcbbq.net/


----------



## plgallagher (May 19, 2008)

*San Diego restaurants*

I may repeat a few of the other recommendations:

1. Phils BBQ on Sports Arena. Call ahead with your order to avoid a wait.
2. Zuccero or Fantastica (connected in Little Italy) at least get desert in Little Italy at Fantastica(Gelato, cakes and cookies) next to Little Italy sign on India Street.
3, Mona Lisa on India at Hawthorn (but walk down to Fantastica for desert)
4. Waterfront Bar and Grill ... Little Italy Kettner between Grape and Hawthorn Street (Burgers and Fish tacos) NO KIDS 21 AND UP Good neighborhood bar room and music at night. Very good breakfast too.
Hangout for old Italian tuna fisherman during the day.
5. Blue Water Seafood India Street just before Washington. Great Seafood. As high quality as Point Loma Seafoood with out all the fried stuff.
*** next to El Indio Taco shop***
6. Rainwater: Steaks, Chops etc.  Rainwaters is in the warehouse right to the north of the Santa Fe train station
7. Prado in Balboa Park. Good food, great location, nice restaurant in the middle of the park.
8. Hob Nob Hill: First and Kalmia. Good family home cooked food at reasonable prices. Close to zoo and downtown and Balboa Park
9. Lefty's Chicago Pizza: North Park. 30th and Myrtle
10 The Cheese Shop 4th and Market for lunch and breakfast


----------



## DaveNV (May 19, 2008)

Outstanding choices!  Thanks, everyone.  I appreciate all your recommendations, and will enjoy checking out all these varied choices!  This was just what I wanted.

We start Week One of this two week trip on Saturday - heading for Las Vegas for two nights, (have tickets to Cirque du Soleil's LOVE), then a three-day side trip up into Utah to hike in Zion National Park.  Then back to Las Vegas for the last two nights of the week, (have excellent tickets to see Cher on stage - OMG!!!), then we cruise on down to San Diego for a great week on the beach.

Haven't been on vacation for a year.  I'm stoked.  Very, very stoked.  Can you tell?  :rofl: 

Dave


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 19, 2008)

Near Shelter Island is La Scala Italian Restaurant.  Also if you want a great burger, the 1/2 lb. Steer Burger at Boll Weevil is fantastic.

Marty


----------

